
Python Helped Me Write Again - mathgenius
https://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/62q2sm/python_helped_me_write_again/
======
ygaf
I'm not surprised that Python performs miracles (the title is a bit biblical).
I've not done much with Python, only made a couple of small hobby scripts, but
both of them were programs I would never have _wanted_ to make if python
didn't exist - too much effort and code spread and loss of focus.

------
robertlagrant
This is one of the best things I've ever read! Coding that with no hindrance
would be totally beyond me. Doing it by voice is astonishing.

------
5_minutes
Learning Python really gave me a few "oh wow so nice! so elegant!" Moments.
Even just the syntax, and indentation..

Yes, I'm looking at you, javascripts. ;} }} }

